# New member new site



## Darfion (Jun 13, 2003)

Just this minute joined the forum so i may as well publicise my site. 
It's only there for a bit of fun and I only made the site yesterday so the content is a bit sparse.  Enough of my inane drivel and onto the site.

http://darfion.co.uk


----------



## Chase (Jun 13, 2003)

Nice shots!

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Darfion (Jun 13, 2003)

Cheers


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jun 13, 2003)

Ya, welcome. Nice work I saw the pictures of the windmill's in the photo gallery. Nice Site.


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 13, 2005)

Darfion said:
			
		

> Just this minute joined the forum so i may as well publicise my site.
> It's only there for a bit of fun and I only made the site yesterday so the content is a bit sparse.  Enough of my inane drivel and onto the site.
> 
> http://darfion.co.uk



so did you join the forum just publicise the site  

its coming along nice there darf!


----------



## Chase (Jan 13, 2005)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> so did you join the forum just publicise the site



You just figured that out?? 

Well, that and so he could woo the TPF girls with his boyband good looks of course! 8)


----------



## Artemis (Jan 13, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> vonnagy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So im not the only one...


----------



## ferny (Jan 13, 2005)

He wooed you to Artemis?

Get in there!


----------

